# OT: Chris Paul's shoe launch party



## Yao Mania

Thanks to girllovesthegame for the link. Thought this would be interesting to Houston fans since some of our former players are Paul's teammates now. And I like the shoes.










The Star









The familiar faces









The big men









Jadakiss









Julian Wright and Bonzi partying

and.....


----------



## Dean the Master

Yao Mania said:


>



RYBO! Haha, he's still on the Hornets? Man, he is a good player. 

Good to see Chris Paul got his own shoes even though I don't get the concept of partying.


----------



## Cornholio

Yao Mania said:


> and.....


:lol: I like the shoes too.


----------



## Krimzon

Yao Mania said:


>


It's Flying Ryan Bowen! :laugh: You gotta love the way he dresses for a party.


----------



## OneBadLT123

LOL at Ryan Bowen.


----------



## croco

Ryan Bowen needs to launch his own brand.


----------



## CrackerJack

bowens got a a nice fashion sense, very trendy shirt  and for the person who asked why he needed a party, the main reason would be why not have a party :rofl2:


----------



## hroz

Bowen needs to start his own fashion label fullstop.


----------



## Pimped Out

Did Bowen go to a party of dress up for school pictures?


----------



## gi0rdun

Flyin Ryan Bowen!


----------



## DuMa

that cp3 logo is really nice. it has the number 3 implied in it


----------



## gi0rdun

DuMa said:


> that cp3 logo is really nice. it has the number 3 implied in it


I don't see the 3.


----------



## Yao Mania

giordun said:


> I don't see the 3.


concentrate on the white part


----------



## OneBadLT123

giordun said:


> I don't see the 3.


yeah look at the white part. It took me a while to find it, but I did.


----------



## Pimped Out

For those of you that are having trouble finding it, i drew it in for one of them


----------



## gi0rdun

oh. That is a pretty nice logo.


----------

